# "Npcap Loopback Adapter doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Wireless Out



## CoriDavis (Feb 26, 2012)

Ever since this morning, my computer will not connect wirelessly. I am able to connect through ethernet.

It started when I was at school, and I plugged my computer into an ethernet connection, just for guaranteed stability while taking our online quiz. When I unplugged it, I noticed I had this icon and my computer would not connect to any wireless networks:









When I try to connect to a wireless network, it stays on "Connecting" indefinitely. I tried turning the wireless adapter off and on again, but when I turned it off, the button greyed out and wouldn't let me turn it back on again.

Restarting my computer does not fix the issue either.

I ran the troubleshooter because miraculously that usually solves the problem for me when these things happen, which failed and gave me this information:



> "Npcap Loopback Adapter" doesn't have a valid IP configuration - Not Fixed
> Investigate router or broadband modem issues - Failed
> Reset the "Npcap Loopback Adapter" adapter - Completed
> 
> ...



I've never seen this problem before, and apparently nobody else has either because Google didn't give me any results.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: "Npcap Loopback Adapter doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Wireless Out*

Post the results of a ipconfig /all

I suspect you have the msloopback adapter installed and its the "wifi" interface.

Please post a pic of your lan connections so we can see what is there.


----------



## CoriDavis (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: "Npcap Loopback Adapter doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Wireless Out*

Here's my ipconfig /all



> C:\Users\Cori>ipconfig /all
> 
> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> ...


Here is a visual of my LANs, and you're right, my Wireless LAN has completely disappeared and been replaced by Npcap. 









I did just install GNS3 recently for my Networking class, and it came with several random programs in the installation. I think it might have messed with something.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: "Npcap Loopback Adapter doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Wireless Out*

Disable ncap in lan connections. It shows you are connected by Ethernet but not connected by wifi. After the ncap disable try disable then enable wifi adapter to see if you get a selection of wifi networks.


----------



## hsluoyz (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: "Npcap Loopback Adapter doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Wireless Out*

Hi. I'm the developer of Npcap. Thanks for using Npcap!
Please submit your issue at: https://github.com/nmap/nmap/issues

Thanks!


----------



## CoriDavis (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: "Npcap Loopback Adapter doesn't have a valid IP configuration" Wireless Out*



GentleArrow said:


> Disable ncap in lan connections. It shows you are connected by Ethernet but not connected by wifi. After the ncap disable try disable then enable wifi adapter to see if you get a selection of wifi networks.


Looks like this worked. I disabled it, and then when I restarted my computer, I was able to connect to WiFi again. 



> Hi. I'm the developer of Npcap. Thanks for using Npcap!
> Please submit your issue at: https://github.com/nmap/nmap/issues
> 
> Thanks!


I have also submitted here. Even though the issue is fixed now, it would be nice to find out why this happened.


----------

